# is kennel cough dangerous in pregnancy??



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi
I am 30 weeks and my dog has just caught kennel cough. I have tried doing searches etc but cannot find any info on whether it is dangerous for me at the moment?? (ie, can I catch it and will it affect baby??).Hoping you can set my mind at rest!
Emma


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry, I have no idea!  It might be an idea to ask your vet if it is passed on to humans, as I think in general animal viruses don't tend to be,

sorry i can't be of more help,

emilycaitlinx x


----------

